# Wie groß muss denn ein Teich sein für Fische?



## shaa (8. Sep. 2012)

Wie groß muss denn ein Teich in Volumen und Tiefe sein? Das ist doch für jede Fischart anders. Ausgewachsene Goldfische oder Koi gehören sicherlich nicht in Miniteiche. Wie sieht es mit kleineren Arten aus?

- Bitterlinge (5-6 cm), allerdings benötigen sie __ Muscheln (8-10 cm) zur Vermehrung. Die Muscheln filtern auch je rd. 40 l/Tag. Das ist auch nützlich; andererseits vermehren sie sich ohne Muscheln nicht, so dass es auch nicht zu viele werden.
- __ Moderlieschen (6-9 cm) leben auch in Überschwemmungstümpeln und sumpfigen Gräben. Sie mögen Gesellschaft (=> 10 Tiere oder mehr) und nicht mehr als ca.  20° C.
- Karauschen (8-15 cm oder auch sehr alte bis 64 cm), die leben von Natur aus auch in "kleinen" (flache, sauerstoffarme, verschlammte) Teichen, die durchfrieren können.
- Rotfedern, werden 20-30 cm lang und leben auch in sauerstoffarmen, marginalen Kleingewässern.
- Schleien (20 - 40 cm), sie beherrschen Kälte- und Hitzestarre und leben in "kleinen" Teichen

PS: In meinem Teich sind Pflanzen und __ Schnecken, die mit den Pflanzen kamen. Das wird auch so bleiben bis der Teich "wächst".


----------



## Joerg (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie groß muss denn ein Teich sein für Fische?*

Hallo shaa,
:Willkommen2

Ich habe für deine erste Frage mal ein neues Thema aufgemacht.
Willst du denn wirklich in 100 Liter Fische halten oder ist das eine allgemeine Frage nach der sinnvollen Größe?


----------



## shaa (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie groß muss denn ein Teich sein für Fische?*

Das ist eine allgemeine Frage. In den meisten Beiträgen wird gleich gesagt "Fische gehen nicht im Mini-Teich" bzw. "der Teich muss mindestens 80 cm oder 1,50 m tief sein". Dabei wird meist an Goldfische gedacht. Es gibt viel mehr heimische Arten.

Mein "Teich/Pfütze/Sumpf" ist für Pflanzen und was sich selber dorthinein begibt gedacht.


----------



## Joerg (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie groß muss denn ein Teich sein für Fische?*

Falls man Fische einsetzt, egeben sich je nach Art bestimmte Vorraussetzungen, die man einhalten sollte, damit sie sich wohlfühlen.
Hier ist neben dem Schwimmraum ist dann auch meist eine extra Filterung nötig, da in dem kleinen Volumen kaum genügend Fläche für die Bakterien vorhanden ist.
Eine weitere Einschränkung ergibt sich aus dem Winter, da ein Durchfrieren für alle tötlich ist.

Hier im Forum gibt es ein tolles Lexikon, wo die empfohlene Teichgröße je nach Art angegeben ist.
Das beruht auch auf Erfahrungen (meist unangenehme) dir User mit den Unterschiedlichen Arten gemacht haben.
Es ist also schon Empfehlenswert die Mindestbedingungen einzuhalten.

Es wäre toll, wenn du deinen Miniteich mal vorstellen würdest.
Bilder sind sehr Willkommen, da viele sich daraus Anregungen holen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie groß muss denn ein Teich sein für Fische?*



shaa schrieb:


> Wie groß muss denn ein Teich in Volumen und Tiefe sein? Das ist doch für jede Fischart anders. Ausgewachsene Goldfische oder Koi gehören sicherlich nicht in Miniteiche. Wie sieht es mit kleineren Arten aus?
> 
> - Bitterlinge (5-6 cm), allerdings benötigen sie __ Muscheln (8-10 cm) zur Vermehrung. Die Muscheln filtern auch je rd. 40 l/Tag. Das ist auch nützlich; andererseits vermehren sie sich ohne Muscheln nicht, so dass es auch nicht zu viele werden.
> - __ Moderlieschen (6-9 cm) leben auch in dauerhaften Überschwemmungstümpeln  und sumpfigen Gräben. Sie mögen Gesellschaft (=> 10 Tiere oder mehr) und nicht mehr als ca.  20° C.
> ...



Hi,

von diesen Fischen ist keine einzige für 100l Tümpel geeignet,

zu dem Bitterlingen: Muscheln filtern kein Wasser, sondern filtrieren nur Nahrung (tierisches und pflanzliches Plankton)aus demraus. Ist das Futter weg verhungern sie (die filtrierleistungen hängt ja auch von der Muschelgröße ab und schwankt in den Angaben von 50-300l täglich)

Moderlieschen können sich in dauerhaftern Überschwemmungstümpel (die haben z.T auch mehrere 100qm3 Wasserinhalt, es sind ja keine Regenpfützen) und Gräben ect sich bei verschlechternden Bedingungen (z.B winterliche Eisbildung) tiefere Zonen zum aushaaren suchen

Karauschen überstehen zwar das durchfrieren, allerding auch nur wenn sie sich dann in die dicke Schlammschicht am Boden zurückziehen (ne 20-30cm Schlammschicht in einem Minitümpel ist ja nicht gern gesehen) . Eine Woche im kompletten Eisblock halten sie auch nicht durch

Rotfedern leben von Natur aus im Sommer in großen Gruppen an Schilfgürteln, in Schwimmpflanzengürteln und Unterwasserpflanzenzonen. In Winter ziehen sie sich in die Tiefe zurück (wie alle heimischen Fische aus zufrierenden Stillgewässern) Sauerstoffmangel vertragen sie nur schlecht

Schleien brauchen aufgrund Gruppenhaltung und dem Wachstum (ne ganz normalwüchsige S3 hat schon 20-25cm) Gewässer von mehreren qm3 Inhalt

Zum Überwintern brauchen alle Fische Sauerstoff, der aber nur im flüssigen Wasser verfügbar ist und beim zufrieren der Oberfläche nicht mehr in den Teich gelangt. Daher muß selbst bei länger dauernden Frost eine große Wassermenge zur Verfügung stehen damit der Sauerstoffgehalt die Frostzeit ausreicht. Bei einer nur 30cm dicken Eischicht bleibt selbst in einem 1m tiefen normal angelegten Teich (mit schrägen Wänden und Flachwasserzonen) nur noch ca. 1/3 des Wasser flüssig

Wenn man von der normel Aquaristikgrundlage für Fischhaltung ausgeht heißt das beim Teich etwas soviel wie: Teichlänge/bzw. Durchmesser min.10x Fischlänge und min. 1m Tief

MfG Frank


----------

